# how to tie rigs



## kbgamecock

Can anyone help me on how to make your own two hook bottom rig. I know it is probally very simple but I would like to have some guidance before I try and make my own.


----------



## wdbrand

*Google*

up fishing knots. A bunch of info on all knots.
Or here's a rough way to do it. 4' of 30# line. Some use the dropper loop but a double overhand knot works as well. Tie 2 knots about 10 to 12" apart. Leave 12 to 15" above the top knot and below the bottom knot. Tie on a swivel snap for the weight on the bottom. Tie a swivel on top to hook the rig to running line. Hooks of choice[snelled].


----------



## c0ch3s3

what wdbrand suggested is my preferred method too. i use the double overhand knot on the hook loops. strong, quick, simple.


----------



## kbgamecock

wdbrand said:


> up fishing knots. A bunch of info on all knots.
> Or here's a rough way to do it. 4' of 30# line. Some use the dropper loop but a double overhand knot works as well. Tie 2 knots about 10 to 12" apart. Leave 12 to 15" above the top knot and below the bottom knot. Tie on a swivel snap for the weight on the bottom. Tie a swivel on top to hook the rig to running line. Hooks of choice[snelled].


Thanks for the info Im going to try to tie some this weekend and see how I do before I head to the beach next weekend


----------



## wdbrand

*As far as using snelled hooks goes,*

buying hooks in the bulk and tying your own ain't any harder than tying the two hook rig plus it's a bunch cheaper than buying snelled hooks. Keep it simple. A palomar is as close to a 100% knot as you can get. Determine how long a hook leader you want and then again, tie a double overhand knot for the loop. I generally use as large a line[up to 20# test] as I can double back thru the hook eye, which perty much dictates line dia. For # 4 hooks, don't hesitate to drop to 10/15# test. You ain't feeshin fer big stuff anyways. And you'll end up cuttin off more hooks due to major hook/leader twist than you will from replacing lost hooks. Have at it. For the most part, there ain't a wrong way to do it.


----------



## SmoothLures

Lots of SC guys, myself included, tie 2 dropper loops or double overhand (surgeon's loop) knots on the main line )14-20 lb test) and loop your hook on there. Tie your lead on the bottom, or make another loop on the bottom so you can change out to different weights if you need to. 

I've seen days where a 15 lb bottom rig outcaught a 30-50 lb or the bait shop kind. Some days it doesn't matter. 

Practice your knots before you go, other than that there's not much you need to do pre-trip (IE tying rigs).


----------



## Cerberus

SmoothLures said:


> Lots of SC guys, myself included, tie 2 dropper loops or double overhand (surgeon's loop) knots on the main line )14-20 lb test) and loop your hook on there. Tie your lead on the bottom, or make another loop on the bottom so you can change out to different weights if you need to.
> 
> I've seen days where a 15 lb bottom rig outcaught a 30-50 lb or the bait shop kind. Some days it doesn't matter.
> 
> Practice your knots before you go, other than that there's not much you need to do pre-trip (IE tying rigs).


Good advice, this is what I do as well. The kinds of fish we are targeting with these rigs don't require heavy line and will often bite better on lighter test rigs.

I also tie the rigs with two, sometimes three, dropper loops about 8"-12" apart. I prefer smaller #1-1/0 circle hooks or Khale hooks. I finish them with a surgeons loop on the bottom for the weight and a perfection loop on the top that ties or loops on to my main line.

There is no metal other than the hooks and the weight.


----------



## seajay

Here is a simple rig used by most commercial guys our way.


----------



## fishwhenican

There is another thread called "Building whiting/pompano rigs". If you look it up you will find more good info.


----------



## thebigman

Because our fish in the UK tend to be smaller then the ones you guys target our shore rigs are finer but here's a drawing of a basic rig - http://www.planetseafishing.com/rig...rnoster/ title=Simple-Blood-Loop-Paternoster


----------



## kingfisherman23

I use one piece of mono and tie a Perfection Loop at each end. I use the two tag ends of the loops to tie off my hooks, the bottom loop for the weight and the top loop for the main line tie-in.

Evan


----------



## wdbrand

*Yep,*

a loop at both ends[again a double overhand works fine] will cut the cost of the rig down to the cost of two hooks. Cheaper all the way around.


----------



## HStew

2' or 3' of 40 lb. mono.. Sinker end tie non-shiny coastlock black swivel with commercial,or improved clinch type knot. Go up the line 6" to 8" tie dropper loop to affix snelled leader * to. Go up the line another 6" to 8" inches do another dropper , then go up line 8" and tie a perfection loop to affix snap [coastlock]from main line to. 
*snelled leader- snell [or tie] hook of choice to one end of lb test line of choice. Cut line approx.8" and tie perfection loop to end opposite hook end. Affix to "dropper loop" with "interlock loop" knot.


----------



## kingfisherman23

The reason I don't use the overhand is that it lays the line right next to the rig. The Perfection loop causes the dropper line to stand out from the rig at a 90-degree angle.

Evan


----------



## GreenFord

I'm lazy I crimp my rigs.......


----------



## wdbrand

*What size line are you using????????????????*

You can't crimp as fast as I tie. Plus, you're adding cost to a rig that don't need any frills. Don't understand. As far as hooks laying close to the line, they will get around the line in spite of hell, so don't waste your time tieing up something fancy with beautiful looking knots to impress---whooooo?


----------



## HStew

Yep, Fancy knots are for sailing and impressin them tied to the dock. All fishing knots are practical [ex. Practical Fishing Knots by Lefty Kreh and Mark Sosin], and only impress me by getting the fish on the beach, or over a rail on a boat or pier.


----------



## tjbjornsen

seajay said:


> Here is a simple rig used by most commercial guys our way.


Rats,
I tought I was going to get to be the smarty that suggested the Earl Brinn Rig!


----------



## HStew

tjbornsen goog-www.floridasurfcasting.com.,or perfect pompano rig [video] ...both on same site. "the E.B. rig" plus other good info.!!!!!


----------



## tjbjornsen

HStew said:


> tjbornsen goog-www.floridasurfcasting.com.,or perfect pompano rig [video] ...both on same site. "the E.B. rig" plus other good info.!!!!!


That's where I learned it!
Great site!


----------



## joe l.

this is from Hatteras Outfitters' site:

http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/pupdrumrig.htm


----------



## chum_bucket

I know it's for the west coast, but the PFIC message boards have lots of pictures on how to tie rigs, and some of them are the same as the ones out here. 
http://www.pierfishing.com/msgboard/viewtopic.php?t=6194&sid=2cf32700671c9ac525ffc9cab248eb3c
I used to search their site all the time for advice on rig tying (halibut rigs, trolley rig, sabikis, etc) before I found out about pierandsurf.com
I've been tempted to buy their book on pier fishing, since I still spend my summer out in california, and have some gear stored at my parents house. That and CA fishing licenses are really expensive, but you can fish of a pier without one.


----------



## surfnsam

wdbrand said:


> You can't crimp as fast as I tie. Plus, you're adding cost to a rig that don't need any frills. Don't understand. As far as hooks laying close to the line, they will get around the line in spite of hell, so don't waste your time tieing up something fancy with beautiful looking knots to impress---whooooo?


i used to tie mine with 40# mono with surgon loops at both ends and droppers at 12 & 13' from the bottom but i all ways have the problem of tangling when casting so i found the metal arms on line. now i use both mono and 40# ss nylon coated wire to make bottom rigs. ill sit down on a cold winter day and make enough to last a while. just crimp the arms with beads in between, if using mono dont crimp to hard or the line will cut and your fish will be gone.


----------

